# little miss accident-prone



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What a disappointing turn of events for your day. I'm glad it wasn't any more serious, but that almost makes it more frustrating when your the one dealing with it, huh?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes. 
We had the farrier out, she just left, she said she's not lame at all, a little tender where the cut is but no damage was done to her foot, and the mishapeness will disappear as it grows out.
Hopefully next time goes better!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Oh how disappointing, that sucks. I'm glad she was okay, though.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

So sorry you couldn't go to your show . I use a bumper with most of my horses because my first mare HATED the trailer but she was bought as a show horse so of course we got her in there lol. I am glad it was not a bad injury. My horse just ripped his shoe off today and I have a show this sunday AND my shoer sucks so I want to get a new shoer lol... We shall see how this goes. Last month the week before my show it was storming so my shoer just pulled off D's shoes and when he was mean to come out and re-do them he never showed up?! so I went to show and D was fine in the ring but never called that shoer again. Needless to day... I'm ****ed with shoers atm.


----------

